# Corn Cobs???



## Chevaux

I've fed the corn plants out of my garden after I took the good cobs off. I just gave them a few at a time and that went fine. I notice they ate the immature cobs still on the plant so perhaps, in your case, they might eat your cobs. I assume your mum stripped the kernels off and didn't cook the cobs at all and I'm also assuming that you'd watch out carefully for mold because the cobs can be fairly moist.


----------



## usandpets

With the corn still on? Good chance of it. Just the cobs? Not too likely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy

haha yes the corn has been cut off of it and i will defiantly watch for mold. I think they'll be ok for night since I was gonna take them out there tomorrow. I guess I'll see if they'll eat them or not lol


----------



## shaggy

I just mainly wanted to make sure the cobs won't hurt them or anything.


----------



## DancingArabian

My horse loves corn on the cob! Your horses may like it, may not. It's fine for them to eat. Just like apple cores are okay for them to eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

shaggy said:


> Will horses eat corn cobs? I was just wondering cause my mom is putting up a ton a corn and we have all these corn cobs. So I thought I'd ask if horses will eat them or not. lol


My paint survived on 5-6 corn on cob and flake or 2 of the hay / day for about a month before I dragged her from that place. So yeah, they eat them. 

However corn is not the best feeding choice for horses IMO, and with my mares being quite spoiled they refused it when my dad offered them some (I didn't know about it till I found untouched cobs in hay rack :wink: ).


----------



## Appyt

I don't know if I would feed any that sat around. Problem with mold is you don't always see it. Fresh ones I have done so with a few. It's hard to really tell you if it would hurt them, may not have any nutritional value without the corn on it.. Too much corn on it isn't good for them either. OK, done blabberin.


----------



## Cacowgirl

My horses eat the cobs, but they only get a couple & I break them in half or even smaller pieces.


----------



## Speed Racer

You're talking about cornless cobs? Yeah, horses aren't likely to eat those. Cattle now, they'll eat them just fine.


----------



## shaggy

yeah just cornless cobs lol


----------



## shaggy

Thanks for the replies everyone. I guess i'll take a few out there and see what the horses do. lol


----------

